# SMS app



## Aroth (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok so a long time ago I had PDAnet installed on my old Droid and when I had it tethered to my laptop it would let me send and receive text messages via the PC client. I would like to know if there is anything other app that I could use to achieve the same or similar effect with my Droid 2 Global when it is plugged into my laptop to charge.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Does pdanet not work for the D2G? It worked fine on my DX when I had it.


----------



## Aroth (Jun 29, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Does pdanet not work for the D2G? It worked fine on my DX when I had it.


I wouldn't know. I don't use it anymore since I can do a wireless tether now. Besides, the sms push only happened with the phone was tethered. I went through 3 batteries and two warranty replacements before I got internet back and was able to stop tethering.


----------

